# 2002 Altima 2.5s will not go faster than 5mph



## eyebookg4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought I would ask this here, maybe someone has had the same issue, car has 120k, 35k on a 2nd motor the common problem which causes the precat to go bad, what I did today, left my apt, seems to drive just fine, got on the interstate set the cruse to 65mph like I always do, went to the bank, then the gas station, after getting gas I went to acceralate, would not move, but whats funny it will only go 5mph now and no faster, so I decided to continue down the road during rush hour at 5mph, got the bird plently of times from other drivers, had my flashers on, made it to panera bread, so gonna let the car sit for a couple of hours got my fingers crossed whatever decided to burn out will reset its self, when the car is on running, the battery light and brake light is on. and those two will not shut off, I have about had it with this car, its causes me nothing but head aches from day one. Already has the common rusty floor pan issues, their has been dozen of recalls. if someone could please point me in the right direction, that would greatfull, im about done my self personally with buying another nissan again, my other altima exploded into a fireball in the parking lot, took alot of nerves to buy another nissan.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Battery light and brake light means altanator is bad, not going over 5mph sounds like a MAF but you'd have a CEL for that.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Not the MAF but the ETC...electronic throttle chamber.


----------



## jdm50325 (Apr 27, 2009)

It was the alternator, all problems are resolved!


----------



## jdm50325 (Apr 27, 2009)

When connected via battery charger, battery was only charged to 45percent, not enough juice to run the car.


----------

